# Impossible de télécharger Buff de Mattahan



## Yuki-77 (23 Août 2006)

coucou tout le monde
je suis sur que tout le monde &#224; vu le nouveau pack d'icons de Mattahan : Buff il a l'air vraiment super j'aimerais le tel mais le lien de deviant art ne fonctionne pas, j'ai chercher sur d'autre site mais ce ne fonctionne pas non plus je tombe sur une page avec des lettre bizarre mais pas de t&#233;l&#233;chargement du set d'icons

Est ce que quelqu'un &#224; une id&#233;e o&#249; le trouver ? Merci &#224; vous

Dans le forum "Custo" peut-&#234;tre...


----------



## AuGie (23 Août 2006)

Ou as tu trouvé le lien ?


----------



## Yuki-77 (23 Août 2006)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37966044/
sur cette page ??


----------



## AuGie (23 Août 2006)

Sur mon site j'ai mis les infos : http://www.guikit.com/news.php?2006/08/15/766-buuf

Sinon, quand tu es sur deviantART, fais un click droit sur download : Télécharger le fichier lié


----------



## Yuki-77 (23 Août 2006)

http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs11/f/2006/225/8/d/Buuf.7z
avec click droit j'obtien ca ca ne fonctionne pas j'ai télécharger le logiciel pour décompresser le fichier, le truc c'est que ce fichier je n'arrive pas a le teléchager.

est ce qu'il faut un droit d'utilisation pour le télécharger ? j'ai trouver le lien sur ton site j'utilise beaucou guikit pour customiser pour mac


----------



## AuGie (23 Août 2006)

Non télécharge ce logiciel : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19710

Met le dans ton dossier applications, et ouvre ton fichier ....7z avec ce programme.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Août 2006)

Oui, winrar décompresse aussi tout ce genre de truc .


----------



## Yuki-77 (24 Août 2006)

Merci pour vos renseignement mais le problème était que je n'ARRIVAIS PAS A TELECHARGER LE FICHIER et pas à DECOMPRESSER LE FICHIER ;-)

enfin bref un bug de saffari avec firefox j'ai réussi à le télécharger.

MERCI à vous.


----------



## Lisaraël (24 Août 2006)

P'tite question en regard...

Je viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger ces icones, magnifiques, et de les classer en pr&#233;vision du moment o&#249; j'aurai mon mac...

Mais elles sont en png... Le mac g&#234;re le png pour ses ic&#244;nes, ou il vaut mieux que je les convertissent avec un utilitaire (si oui, lequel ?)

Merci bcp.


----------



## AuGie (24 Août 2006)

Le Tuto


----------



## Lisaraël (24 Août 2006)

Oki, merci...

J'esp&#232;re que ce petit prog, Png2Icon, g&#234;re la conversion de masse, pasque convertir ~1500 fichiers, &#231;a va &#234;tre long, sinon...


----------



## AuGie (25 Août 2006)

Utilise Pixadex, c'est plus rapide


----------



## Lisaraël (25 Août 2006)

....plus rapide...mais payant... :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Août 2006)

Lisaraël a dit:
			
		

> Oki, merci...
> 
> J'espère que ce petit prog, Png2Icon, gêre la conversion de masse, pasque convertir ~1500 fichiers, ça va être long, sinon...




pic2icon gère la conversion de masse et il est gratuit.


----------



## Lisaraël (26 Août 2006)

Merci tumb.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

je viens de telecharger le fichier .7z, je le decompresse sur le buro... mais alor maintenant plus aucune reaction du finder... je peux lancer n'importe quel application a partir du dock... mais le finder est completement bloqué depuis 5 min...

je fais quoi ?!? j'ouvre la fenetre et je balance l'ibook... :mouais: 

c'est limite inquiétant...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Ben tu relances le Finder.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

j'ai crée un topic a part ici en fait : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=162005

relancer le finder... humhum  
mais il veut vraiment rien savoir le finder...


----------

